# Won't rev past 5000 RPM



## Obi-Wan (Sep 12, 2009)

I tried searching for this one, but all other posts were limited revs much lower than 5000...

After my '96 jetta got wrecked, and before I even received the compensation check from the offending party, I picked up a '97 cabrio with 140K - all stock of course.

I test drove it and drove it 2 hours home, no problems... well I might have noticed and dismissed the fact that it did not rev past 5000 RPM. It makes a loud flutter noise and stays 1000 RPM away from the red-line. I thought it was probably timing because the PO said that the T-belt had not been changed yet. 

Well, I did the t-belt and H20 pump, timing looks good to me now and prior to the belt change but still the same issue. I was hoping it was caused by a stretched belt... but no joy. 

Any one know this one? I was thinking clogged cat or fuel filter perhaps, I'll try to pull the forward O2 sensor and give it a whirl tomorrow night. Also, GAP should have a new filter delivered as well.

Thanks for the support :beer::beer:


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Any fault codes?


----------



## Obi-Wan (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm getting a cylinder 3 misfire when I fight with it to get over 5k rpm. She's got a nasty lifter tick during warm up and idle, and I'm wondering if it's a mechanical issue with this valve/lifter causing the misfire at high RPM.

I think it just needs an Italian tune up, but I'll throw a good coil, wires, cap, rotor and plugs on her and keep running hard. 

I did a seafoam intake and oil (oil changed shortly after) I didn't get the 'typical?' white exhaust plumes of smoke??? that's leading me towards a clogged cat... Still need to get under there and yak the O2/put a light in the cat to look at the honeycomb.

There's a bottle of Techron in the tank... and 5w-30... thinking the lifter might like 40 weight better...


----------



## Obi-Wan (Sep 12, 2009)

:beer: for your thoughts.


----------



## 2slowvw (Jun 9, 2006)

Check the throttle cable. Maybe its not opening all the way to get it going. Try opening it by hand at the throttle body and see.


----------



## Obi-Wan (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks, but it's not the cable. It happens when I push the throttle by hand also. At 5k there's a kinda clunk/rattle and engine shakes. Sometimes it will get to the red line, but only with some patience and coaxing.

I hope it's just varnish build-up... I'll look into a few more things and run it hard before I take a look in the head.


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Make sure all the ignition system is in good working order. And Check for a partially clogged catalytic converter also.


----------



## Obi-Wan (Sep 12, 2009)

I got it. All good now.

I swapped a Meyle coil (probably original right?) Out for or a used known good Huco. Knock at idle is GONE and she reves right up! I'm sooo happy it's not the GD cat. Coil issues have been a common theme with my cars lately...

Thanks for the support guys.:beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Cool. Yes, Meyle coils are made in China, and are junk.

Huco might be good, you can use VCDS to verify that the coil is in spec, if you have VCDS. I know offhand that Bosch and Temic are in spec An out of spec (cheap) coil can not only cause misfiring problems, but eventually ruin the ECU.


----------



## Obi-Wan (Sep 12, 2009)

The huco survived my Jetta wreck, and has lasted longer than anything I've seen on a mk3 that has left the factory/dealer. This is the third time this brand has put a smile on my face, so loyalty is building, but I open to better solutions.

I got my VCDS back from a friend in TX reviving his golf. I need to learn me some ignition diag. besides oh gee multiple misfires. I've only had it for a few months my self... wish I could hook it up to my android tablet.

Oh, and by the way, the Meyle coil says 'made in Germany ... I know it's just a stamp... what rolled out of the factory, usually?


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Does it say "made in Germany", or just "Meyle Germany"? There's a difference 

OE was Temic or Bosch.


----------



## Obi-Wan (Sep 12, 2009)

yep just Meyle Germany...:facepalm:

Much appreciated.


----------

